# Bella is here!



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

She's so sweet. Bit whiney  but after a long flight i don't blame her. But very brave and bold- came right to the front of the crate plopped her head on my hand and just went "HI" she then went to visit great grandma (who loves her) before we headed to work for the afternoon. I've got her with my aussie (who is the most in your face with puppies) she's so mellow she doesn't want to play yet- needs a nap after that big trip!. We're off to everyone's first sleep in the new house tonight (plumbing not til tomorrow but thank goodness for the gas station on the corner!) 

She's fast asleep on my lap right now. 

her registered name is going to be Silken's Twilight. I'm very happy to have her - she is my DREAM color . And will do obedience, and some flyball when she's old enough.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

SQEEEEEAL!!!! Congratulations, NeVar!! She's adorable! My daughter would love a phantom someday, too (oh heck - I'd love one of EVERY color/pattern if I could!) 

So with a name like Silken's Twilight - call name Bella, can I assume you'll be at the movies this weekend?? :lol:

Congrats again! 

Barb


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Bella is so adorable. Look at those perfectly placed markings! I am happy you got your dream puppy! I cannot wait to watch her grow. BIG congrats Nevar and enjoy.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

She's so adorable! 

Her coloring is awesome, I've never seen a picture of a poodle that color, lol. I would've thought she was another breed! 

Good Luck to you and your new poodle baby.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i saw th ecolor a few years ago and it went on my wish list. Gotta say not many breeders out there i'd even consider buying from. Quite a few puppy mills doing this color. It's more common in the mini's. 

downside- can't show it- cept UKC- but that's ok don't want to show poodles (THE HAIR the HAIR- aussies have enough hair to deal with prepping for show ring thanks!) but she's going to be one spanking well groomed dog in the obedience ring!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad she is home. Wishing you the best of luck in your coming performance career.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats! Bella is adorable, I'm looking forward to seeing how her colouring develops.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby !

She is VERY pretty indeed !!!!!

Wishing you many happy years with your new pup !!!!!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations on your new puppy! I can't wait to hear all about her as she grows. She really has lovely markings.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Major congrats!! I know you have been searching and then waiting for awhile now! She is very pretty, and i love the "eyebrows"! I cant wait to see how she developes.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Congrats


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone told you that she is gorgeous!!!
Such perfect phantom markings!!!!
Look forward to all the pictures to come!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow she's beautiful! What gorgeous markings  Glad you're happy with your new baby!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Nevar! May the two of you have a long and glorious performance career


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Her markings are beautiful!! And, I love her shaved face. Best of luck in her performance career in the future. I look forward to watching this girl grow up.
_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Aww, congradulations on your new puppy! I know you've been waiting anxiously for her! 

If I were getting a Twilight named puppy I'd probably name her Rosalie! (She's a pretty kick butt character, IMO)  Can't wait to see more pictures of Bella!


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

What a little love she is. I just want to huge her


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ooooh lucky girl!! And that goes for _both_ of you!! Wish you all the best in bringing her along and I look forward to watching her progress. She is beyond lovely!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, her colouring is on my wish list too!! She is lovely.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrat's she is sweet. I hope you keep us up to date with lots of pics as she grows!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She is beautiful and I love the phantom markings. I look forward to watching her grow up. I demand many pics!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Very very pretty color! Can't wait to see more pictures of Bella's.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

and more pics.... i actually was 'not' lazy and brought out the big camera.... when we were at work today. I do horse show photography on the side. but tend to be lazy bringing it out to photograph my own animals (I shot some of my aussie last week. my old boy refuses to have pictures taken unless you have him tied to the ground so he can't run away *L*


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, ask and i shall receive~ so i asked for more pictures and 2 mins later i get to see more pictures of Bella's!!! look at the beautiful pattern from her chest to her front legs. that's really really pretty. how big are you expecting Bella to get?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the parents are 24 and 26 inches. I'm hoping around 24" a bit bigger is OK but then we have trouble fitting in the car  

Loving her temperment-. other then a bit whiney she's bold curious and very confident. But nice and mellow. A nice change in our house (of course by mellow i'm comparing her to my aussies at that age *L*)


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Cute!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

She is stunning! Her coloring is simply amazing, those blonde eyebrows. Wow! I am looking forward to seeing pictures of her as she grows.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

what an animated little face. congrats!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Super adorable, and quite the looker. Make sure you allow for extra time when you go out in public, because your not going to get far! I can hear the ooo's and ahhh's now!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations on such a beautiful little girl. What an adorable face!


----------

